# Enterohemorrhagic E. coli 0157:H7 Genome Sequenced



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is pretty interesting.Medscape registration reuired but free. http://www.medscape.com/reuters/prof/2001/...124scie001.html ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

